# apple tv



## cricri041978 (16 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, 

Je voudrais faire l'acquisition de l'apple tv pour regarder les films présents sur mon Macbook sur ma télévision.

Pour l'instant, je branche mon Macbook avec un câble type "md dvi" pour l'image et je sors de la prise casque que je rentre dans mon home cinema pour le son.

Ma question est la suivante : me suffirait-il de brancher un boîtier Apple Tv en HDMI sur mon téléviseur pour pouvoir visionner mes films en wifi?

Apple Tv fonctionne-t-il sans connecter de câble ethernet?

En résumé : le boîtier Apple tv pourrait-il servir de "relai" entre mon Macbook et mon téléviseur juste pour visionner mes films, écouter ma musique,... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2011)

Oui, l'apple TV, au sein d'un réseau local en wifi, permet d'accéder au contenu de la bibliothèque itunes de l'ordinateur concerné. 
Le cable HDMI fait passer vidéo et son au téléviseur. 
Cependant,moi j'utilise également la sortie optique pour le son sur mon ampli.  (mais je n'ai pas d'entrée HDMI sur mon ampli, qui date) 

Evidemment, sans jailbreak, il faut que les films soient tous en h264 et importés dans itunes.


D'autre part, apple TV permet airplay. Cad d'envoyer via le wifi du contenu multimédia dessus (via un iphone par exemple, et aussi depuis itunes ... )


----------

